

The Sad Tragedy of Micro-Optimization Theater (2009) - martin_
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/01/the-sad-tragedy-of-micro-optimization-theater.html

======
zzzcpan

      > And that is perhaps the most tragic thing 
      > about letting yourself get sucked into 
      > micro-optimization theater -- it distracts 
      > you from your real goal: writing better code.
    

You could just as easily let yourself get sucked into making your code better.
Learning what better really is, failing to make it better, and then realizing
the problem is in the language, inventing your own language, using it, and at
some point sacrificing a bit of betterness in favor of performance all over
again.

